# Not Very Encouraging...



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/31/h...pice-imports-contaminated-fda-finds.html?_r=0


----------



## Anton (Oct 31, 2013)

That's not good...


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm surprised the percentages are that low.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Oct 31, 2013)

That's scary. Although not that surprising.


----------



## Paradox (Nov 1, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> I'm surprised the percentages are that low.



This was my thought too.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 1, 2013)

I just saw this.... It made me ill
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zrv78nG9R04&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dzrv78nG9R04


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 1, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I just saw this.... It made me ill
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zrv78nG9R04&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dzrv78nG9R04



:vomit: That is horrid.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 1, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I just saw this.... It made me ill
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zrv78nG9R04&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dzrv78nG9R04



yeah... i probably didn't need to see that.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 2, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> I'm surprised the percentages are that low.



me too. Maybe you should look up the laws on how much rat feces is allowed in a batch of ketchup. Then think about the spices. 


That video is totally gross. Just remember that when you see your wife or girlfriend put on make up. Most of the time it comes from restaurant used oil.


----------



## Sabong1 (Nov 2, 2013)

That's not as bad as the rumor I heard about the US possibly importing meat and poultry from China. &#128513;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbitling (Nov 2, 2013)

There was a very interesting episode of "This American Life" where they investigated a rumor that sliced hog rectum rings were being sold as calamari rings. They eventually concluded that it was _almost_ definitely not true, but that they couldn't absolutely eliminate the possibility. 

So take comfort in the knowledge that that plate of battered calamari is _probably_ not sliced pig ass.


----------

